# tried another attempt at cutting the viloin blank with fs bits



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

this time i ran the blank with a 1/2 bit and the internal cut with a 1/4 bit ,this design of bits is good worth a try
Its a clean cut and smooth

cutting of a violin blank using new fs bits - YouTube 
the diagram was scanned from a text and ediited with iullustrator and a bit more editting in aspire and a toolpath was created.
I tried 3 software packages and illustrator and vector magic were the best to get this image on the table for cutting 
this is where i got the bits from

FS Tool Corporation
Markham, ON Canada


Tel: 905 475-1999
Toll-free: 800 387-9723
Fax: 905 475-6474
Toll-free: 800 361-5010


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Neat. But I take it you use your CNC for more than just making fiddle blanks, is that right? Because it would take a LOT of those blanks to recoup your investment, 'cause CNC ain't cheap.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

JOAT said:


> Neat. But I take it you use your CNC for more than just making fiddle blanks, is that right? Because it would take a LOT of those blanks to recoup your investment, 'cause CNC ain't cheap.


Niether are good "fiddles", Theo!:laugh:

http://theviolinworks.com/references/faqs.php?id=3


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dmeadows said:


> Niether are good "fiddles", Theo!:laugh:
> 
> The Violin Works - Beautiful Yet Affordable


Hi Duane, 

I am a bit confused as to how a link to an Australian web site selling Chinese made violins fits into Woodman12's post?

Maybe Woodman12 has a site?

PS: I once heard a quote that, "Fritz Kreisler was a violinist and Stephan Grappelli was a fiddle player".........catty?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Duane,
> 
> I am a bit confused as to how a link to an Australian web site selling Chinese made violins fits into Woodman12's post?
> 
> ...



Theo made the comment that it would take along time to pay for a CNC making violin(fiddle) parts, I just posted showing at the price of good violins, it possibly would not be that long! I know my Martin guitar list at about $3500.00 these days and some go for several times that. CNC is a good way to do the rough cutting, most luthiers will then fine tune them by hand! If the Chinese ones bring up to $2500.00, it should pay for the CNC in fairly qucik order. Of course the cnc only cuts parts, they are parts for a relatively expensive product!

Other than that has nothing to do with CNC! I await seeing Woodman12's finished product!


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

How much were the bits?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

If I was a professional luthier I don't think I'd be using CNC, but rather something along these lines. Carving Violins, Violas & Cellos Base Plates and Necks I'd probably make my own tho, instead of buying, it's not rocket science after all. CNC would be fine for a company mass producing, but other than that I wouldn't care for it, unless it was on a hobby basis. Too much to go wrong with a computer for my taste.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

JOAT said:


> If I was a professional luthier I don't think I'd be using CNC, but rather something along these lines. Carving Violins, Violas & Cellos Base Plates and Necks I'd probably make my own tho, instead of buying, it's not rocket science after all. CNC would be fine for a company mass producing, but other than that I wouldn't care for it, unless it was on a hobby basis. Too much to go wrong with a computer for my taste.


With that you are just copying some thing but if you design it for a cnc you can make changes and tweak your work. There are a lot of cncer's making guitars so why not a violin.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*some answers*

The bits were expensive the 1/4 less than 100.00 and the 1/2 less than 200.00 retail ,i have afriend in toronto who might be able to price those better,write me.
I don't make any living wages from the cnc,i am retired and i like to try and cut various 
woods and projects,so much so i have become a tester for products and i really like that.I built my own indexer and it was a good rewarding project.The area i live in will not pay a good rate for cnc work .so i don't bother pushing it.
Here are some links of the interesting thins i have done -- i like musical instruments mind i can pound a piano but i don't think thats builable

rapeberry wrap - YouTube 3d file on a turning

small table leg turning - YouTube leg turning

using a drawing tablet to draw a herron diagram in a cad format for cnc - YouTube cutting out a herron draw only

modified telecaster - YouTube electric guitar body cut
my son asked for the guitars and it was designed from scratch much vector editting
not sure whatwas ment by the chinese violin site ,thats not from me


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Woodman, it would be nice if you filled out your profile with a name you would like us to call you.

Have you tried Whiteside bits? Top quality made in the USA and priced a great deal less than what you paid.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*profile*

I did fill it out --thanks and yes i have used lots of different bit.
Actually i use a lot of end mills form tate's in winsor and i use bits from MLCS in Pa
But these bits were advertised at a high feed rate and not hard on the machine,its true i have been up to 175in/sec and a 3/8 deep cut,i own my machine so why push it but in a production shop that might be important
stan

In reality any bit is a good bit that is sharp and doesn't break or ruin your work .I now have a few favorites


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

woodman12 said:


> I did fill it out --thanks and yes i have used lots of different bit.
> Actually i use a lot of end mills form tate's in winsor and i use bits from MLCS in Pa
> But these bits were advertised at a high feed rate and not hard on the machine,its true i have been up to 175in/sec and a 3/8 deep cut,i own my machine so why push it but in a production shop that might be important
> stan
> ...


Wow 175 IPS what kind of CNC do you have. That's 1050 IPM that is really flying


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*cnc machine*

my machine was built in london ontario but the company went out of business soon after its a 4x8 4 axis machine (i did the 4th axis )
Its well built and i look after it ,its rated at 250 in/sec ,i have never tried that ,i useually run 100 in/sec and its is .004 accurate
Here is more violin stuff ,still experimenting with the right size of violin and fabricating the sides
bird's eye maple violin top - YouTube birds eye violin top 

I do not use a spindle ,i use the 7518 porter cable 3.25 hp router ,have 2 one backup.
I also use a dual booted computer one for the indexer mode one for router mode under Xp pro


----------

